# Clowns wont eat



## burnsachris (Jan 16, 2009)

Im new to saltwater have a 29g since 10/18/08 cycled for 6weeks with aqua c remora PS and marineland penguin 200 biowheel, hydor koralia400gph,2-65w PC Orbits with 2leds. Ive been using API saltwater liquid test kit. My sg32 temp78 ph8.4 ammonia0 nitrite0 nitrate5. I have 1algae blenny 3redtip hermit 3turbosnails for a week then got 2 ocellaris clownfish from a different FS they ate good the next day frozen brine what they were feeding them so am I. Now they wont eat have white sting hanging and little black lines coming from their gills their still active its been 4 days. The store wont say anything. I need someone who can HELP!please!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome to the forum, your post was in the freshwater section, i moved it to saltwater in hopes for you to get better responses.

i do not know the disease your talking about but if for the not eating issue try soaking the food in a garlic enhancer and/or mixing up their food variety. a mixture of different foods is important for health and lifespan. there are also vitamin enriching products that will increase the foods benificial vitamins and nutrients


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This sounds like a parasitical infection. Can you post pictures?

More importantly, the setup of this aquarium raises eyebrows. You have chosen high quality equipment, which suggests you have done research. What I am confused about is your choice of using a Pengion 200 on a saltwater aquarium???? This doesn't fit with the big picture of what you are trying to accomplish. 

Do you have live rock in the aquarium? Aragonite sand?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

is this FOWLR? your specific gravity is 1.032 which is high.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

That's a SG of .32 not 1.032. Using a diff measurement. 35ppm is 1.026 so it's around 1.021-2 if i'm not mistaken.


----------

